# cobia fried rice



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

so all this hype about cobia. i was digging in the freezer today and found a pack of cobia from last year.
since it is a dense and mild tasting fish, i decided to try it in some stir fry.






























what say ye?
jack


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

I say you gots you some long nails. Food looks great! Good job.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

yea, they do need clipping. hair needs cutting, too. lol
jack


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Asian nails to go with the Asian cooking


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

never thought about fish fried rice. i'll have to give it a try. thanks.wonder how AJ or Tuna would be.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

H2OMARK said:


> Asian nails to go with the Asian cooking


when you sit all day behind a computer, the fingernails and hair grow faster. lol.
jack


----------

